# front rack suggestions



## topbud (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a Surly Ogre, I use as my commuter. I have rear racks and some different panniers for the rear. I am looking on getting a platform type of front rack (mostly commuter) but I would like to put on panniers if I had to . I really like the Soma deluxe porteur rack Deluxe Porteur Rack ? Black CrMo | SOMA Fabrications
but I don't think it will fit the 29" ogre. I also like the Gamoh KCL-3F https://www.niagaracycle.com/catego...l_ms=9030289&gclid=CKCzmsnBvtMCFVu2wAodFY4Kow
but it doesn't look like it can hold any panniers. 
I am a teacher and am always taking odd shaped items to school hence the reason for the platform rack, but want to start doing some camping. If you have any suggestions I'd be stoked. Feel free to post up pics of your front set up.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Two suggestions... If you know you want a flat top Porter style rack to use often, get one and keep it on the bike. The Rawland demi-porteur is pretty sweet. Thing is there are not many options for both a flat top and pannier carrying. So then you can decide how you want to carry more gear for camping trips. You could add a lowrider rack and panniers under the porteur rack if you need that much space or you could use some oversized cages (I really like Blackburn's outpost cages) to the fork and strap a dry bag to them.

I went with option 2 on my recent cross country trip and it worked well. Having the top rack allowed me to clip the top of the dry bag around the rail so that even when stuffed full and only strapped really on the bottom half it stayed put. I opted for a smaller (and CHEAP) aluminum rando rack, strapped one dry bag on top and two dry bags on the sides. The top one held up fine but for the sides I'd recommend around 8 liters each and definitely don't go for the ultralight options as they wore through in several places. Re-inforce the bottom inside with Gorilla tape. Put a one liter water bottle in the bottom against the cage and then pack in soft stuff around it, gives you two liters of water for back-up and makes the bag a bit more secure agains the cage.


----------



## topbud (Jan 7, 2016)

That is a great suggestion. I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

Specialized pizza rack is a good option, large top platform and will also hold a pair of ortlieb back rollers or similar. It's aluminium rather than steel, but I've had no issues with durability. Comes with different fitting plates so should work on your fork OK!


----------



## jkirby (Nov 1, 2008)

Old Man Mountain. Bullet proof stuff.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

You could get a smallish front rack that is compatible with panniers, and then when you need a big platform on top, add a Wald basket.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the SOMA rack that I modified to fit my Fargo. I'd bet it would also fit your Ogre, given the wide variety of brazons that fork has. Can you post a picture of your fork just to confirm?

I ended up switching over to a surly front rack with a Wald basket, so I'd sell you my old SOMA rack (stainless, with the optional fence) at a super reduced price. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## topbud (Jan 7, 2016)

I like the Soma, so I will send an email. I am trying to attach pictures of the forks, but have no idea how to post pictures. I will try to figure it out. Thanks


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a Gamoh and it is a heavy pig, I would not really recommend it I ended up returning it. Another one to look at is the Origin8 rack similar to the pizza rack. The shop I work at is a big Spesh dealer so we have them all over and a few employees have them with the pizza bag (mainly Sequoia's) and they all love it. The bag and rack is a solid combo but just not for me.

I have a Salsa Minimalist up front with a Wald 1372 zip tied to it and this has been great. I can just throw non sense items in there or use my Grand Trunk bag up front with whatever I want, I love it. I have thought about getting a rack with pannier options up front but have just decided to do this with a bag in the wald is more than enough.


----------

